# baby wipes vs. puppy wipes



## aprilkang79 (Dec 4, 2005)

hi everyone!

i was wondering if there was a real difference between using baby wipes (for human babies) vs. the puppy wipes sold at most pet stores, besides the huge difference in price? My breeder has a backyard that the parents and pups play in so the last time I went to see her, her feet were all dirty. Is is ok to wash her feet gently when I bring her home in tearless puppy shampoo or should I just use wipes and wait? She'll be just about 12 weeks (give or a take a couple of days). I've heard that sometimes it's better to wait to give the puppy a bath? Any input would be appreciated!

Thank you!

oops, just realized my answer exists below and i can't figure out how to delete this post! sorry for the double post re: this issue!


----------

